# An adapter for my Sherline Rotary Table to the F1



## Mosey (Sep 25, 2010)

I just finished a simple adapter for my 4" RT to the F! Aciera mill. It gives me about 2" additional Z height, and makes mounting the RT a breeze by way of a captive Allen screw in the table.
I hope the pictures tell the story.
I made a round plate, bored a 35 mm(1.375") hole through it, and press fit the 1-3/8" shaft into the plate. You can see the shaft flush with and fitted into the plate. 35 mm happens to be 1.378+_", so a piece of 1-3/8" drill rod (which actually measured 1.3735" rough) just fit into a bored hole of 1.3745". I chilled the shaft in the freezer overnight, and pressed it in on a little arbor press. In like Flynn.
Now, I just put the shaft into the bore in the mill table, and tighten up the 2 Allen screws, and we're ready to go. The plate screws into the back of the Sherline RT with 3 screws.
Nice and easy little project that saves me lots of time.
This little setup is very nice for making tiny engine parts. The little brass plate and body you see are for my water pump.

Sorry about the embarrassing errors I made in my dimensions above, but I have corrected them now. (Again).


----------



## steamer (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey Mosey

Just saw this,,,, One of the few attachments I don't have for my F1 is the simple rotary table.....that's a great substitue for it!

Dave


----------



## ttrikalin (Aug 6, 2011)

good idea, nicely executed.
wish i had a big mill (I have a little sherline.)

take care, 
tom in MA


----------



## steamer (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Tom,

The F1 isn't much bigger.....as a matter of fact I think the Sherline has more travel!

It's just exquisitely Swiss ;D

Dave


----------



## Mosey (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been using the Sherline RT on my F1 adaptor all week, and I love it for the Z room it gives me.


----------



## steamer (Aug 6, 2011)

It's certainly cheaper....I saw a F1 simple rotary table attachment on the bay a couple of months back...used of course....wanted $1900 for it........and he got it!.. th_confused0052 :redface2:

Dave


----------



## Mosey (Aug 6, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> It's certainly cheaper....I saw a F1 simple rotary table attachment on the bay a couple of months back...used of course....wanted $1900 for it........and he got it!.. th_confused0052 :redface2:
> 
> Dave


There was a nice (like new) F1 recently on the bay for only $10,000.00. Ouch! ??? ??? ???


----------



## steamer (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I saw that...got no end of entertainment from it too!  Don't know if it went for that....
Dave


----------



## Mosey (Aug 6, 2011)

Didn't you want it for a spare?


----------



## steamer (Aug 6, 2011)

Rof} Rof}


I got mine about 5 years ago for 1/10th that price with all the tooling except the tilt table, the simple rotary table and the articulated head mount..

I have a full set of
Collets ( english and some metric)
Arbors ( all english)
indexing head
dividing head with extra plates
overarms for both the spindle and the dividing head
tilt swivel vise
lever feed arms
fixed table
custom rotary phase converter
and factory stand with controls.
Optical centering scope...though not a factory unit...it works.

Which means I have about 10 times the tooling as that ebay "individual"

Even if I could buy it...I wouldn't for $10K!

I'd take the $10K and buy one hell of a nice BP CNC and go make money! :big:

Dave


----------

